# Meadow Creek Gorge beta - S. Fk. Faltehead River



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

7/06/2018 @ 3550 cfs (Twin Creek gauge)

The Meadow Creek Gorge section of the South Fork of the Flathead River, MT has earned a notorious, if not somewhat dubious reputation over the years. Some of this reputation is well earned, but much of this is simply due to its location, logistics, and dearth of beta specifics. For instance, the bulk of the rapids have gone unnamed or classified, until now.
Most of the paddling guides simply refer to this 4.5 mile section between Mid-Creek take-out and Cedar Flats RAP, as a Class IV-V run, with some random mentions of “notches”, “slots”, and gorges. At moderate flows (2000-6000 cfs at Twin creek gauge) this section has 11 rapids, ranging in difficulty from Class II+-V.0. Generally, I would call this a Class III-IV run at flows below 2,000 cfs, Class IV-V run at moderate flows, and a Class V run at flows above 8,000 cfs. The ratings below are based on moderate flow levels and nudged up a tad just based on the hydraulic consequences of taking a swim..
As one passes Mid Creek and the associated “take-out” adorned with a “hazard-red” trimmed USFS warning sign, you are riding atop Gateway, a swift Class III entry rapid to Meadow Creek Gorge section, offering a brief introduction to the hydraulic power of the lower gorge. Next is the mild, but lengthy Class II+ wave train and eddy lines of S-turn rapid, which leads directly into Sookie’s Suckhole III+, which sports a decent drop and river wide recirculating hole and boil.
Soon after this, the shoreline becomes rocky and more incised, forming a constricted wave train with small drops and standing waves called Bob’s Canal III, terminating with a decent drop and boil line of Overboard III.
Briefly the main channel is divided into two braids, which converge just ahead of a constriction that is only 4 feet wide at moderate flows and highly technical in approach; whereas at high flows this feature forms a massive right hand turn pour-off, with an associated drop and hole. Either way, Notch Rapid is a Class IV feature, due to the hydraulics and complexity of the associated entry or drop.
After Notch Rapid there is a little break in the action, but before long one will hear the roar of the next two rapids. The first to be encountered is the high gradient drop of Thor’s Hammer, which may be a little more washed-out at higher flows, but approaches Class V.0 at moderate levels. Approximately 125 meters below this is the entrance to The Slot, which one does not want to be swimming from an ejection at Thor’s Hammer. The Slot is a solid Class IV at moderate levels and may bump up to a Class V at higher flows, due to the 4 foot wide opening, 25 foot sheer cliff walls, and the associated waves and funky hydraulics.
After passing Gorge Creek on river left, one begins the right-hand entry into The Gorge, where the canyon constricts the river volume to an 8-10 foot wide slot within the 60 foot deep gorge; producing Class IV+ hydraulic boils and erratic eddy lines for 100-200 meters. Once again, this can be a Class V feature at high flows.
At this juncture, most will think the whitewater is over, but in fact, two rapids remain. The first is a lengthy Class III+ constriction with standing waves and small drops, which may be a bit washed-out at high flows, but is now known as White Fang. 
The last rapid of this run is called Donkey Punch and is a Class IV drop that earns its name, because after a right-hand turn between a mid-stream boulder and cliff face on the right, all while bucking two large waves, the flow drops into a 6 foot hole with an 8 foot standing wave. The only way to escape the meat is to run far right along the cliff face!
Two bends in the river and ½ mile later finds one exiting at Cedar Flat take-out on river left; a .2 , but steep hike on a well-constructed trail finds you back on the East Side FR.
While the potential for wood hazards can’t be understated, ALL of the rapids and constrictions can be scouted and portaged, if necessary or desired. Even The Gorge can be scouted for wood from the rim above; granted the scouting or portage of this feature does require a steep hike up from the mouth of Gorge Creek and back over to the east rim just downriver of the stock/foot bridge. Fortunately, wood was not an issue during our run.
While this section can theoretically be paddled in a narrow R2-4 raft, I concur with the USFS, and wouldn’t recommend this for fishing or oar rigs of any kind; as the Notch, Slot, and Gorge are just too narrow. However, for those with the skill, determination, and nerve, piloting a kayak, IK, or packraft through the gorge at moderate flows is a rewarding and unique experience.


----------



## PBR62 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice! thanks for the detail. We had a trip a few years ago and stopped as directed by the sign. We were the first trip down the South Fork that year so there was NO information as to if the gorge was runnable. We hiked down and took a look at what we could see, which wasn't much. The "Slot" gave us pause as we were running Super Pumas, just a bit wider than the slot. We had planned to run the gorge but decided not to after seeing what we could from the trail. Sat phoned in a mule train and we were out the next day.

Awesome place that I really hope to visit again late summer for fishing and scenery.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

Thanks - great beta. My group ran it in packrafts in 2016 at about 1300 cfs and had a great experience. We had very little beta and went slow, scouted a lot, did few short easy portages, and thought it was a spectacularly beautiful stretch of river and the highlight of the trip. The scouts were easy and the portages were to bypass wood caught in constrictions. One of the portage exits was a small must-make eddy that needed to be taken very seriously. Our impression was that anything wider than a packraft could provide a much bigger challenge.


----------



## gilamonster (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks

With all the recent stand-replacing fires in the upper watershed, it is best to assume there is high potential for new wood hazards every spring. Unless you have a reliable spring report that high flows flushed it out, at a minimum I recommend scouting the major constrictions (i.e. Notch, Slot, and The Gorge)


----------

